# Corsair AX750 macht Geräusche



## DieChaplinMelone (1. Januar 2011)

*Corsair AX750 macht Geräusche*

Hallihallo!

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen ein neues Corsair AX750 Netzteil gegönnt, und muss sagen, dass ich sehr begeistert bin. Aber seit kurzem gibt das Netzteil seltsame Geräusche von sich. Kein Spulenfiepen, eher ein klappern, ein Zirpen. 

Das Netzteile Geräusche machen ist mir schon klar. Aber ein solche Art von Geräuschen habe ich noch nicht gehört. Es ist bereits aus einer Entfernung von 40 Centimetern klar wahrzunehmen.

Das Geräusch setzt nur unter Last ein, im Idle (Windows) macht das Netzteil keinen Mucks.

Die Belastung ist eher moderat, daran sollte es nicht liegen.


System:

Intel Core i5-750 @ 3.5GHZ
Xfx Radeon HD5850
4x2GB Corsair CL9
CoolerMaster CM690
Corsair AX750
5x 120mm Lüfter


Ich würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen!

Frohes und glückliches neues Jahr 2011!

DieChaplinMelone


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair AX750 macht Geräusche*

Bist Du 100% sicher das es von der PSU kommt? sowas kann auch vom Board/Graka bzw. Festplatte kommen... bitte genau prüfen - sollte es vom Netzteil kommen prüfen ob das mitgelieferte Kaltgerätekabel auch verwendet wird und das Netzteil alleine an einer Steckdose hängt - wenn nicht bitte mal an einer Seperaten Dose testen um Hausnetzschwankungen ausschließen zu können - sollte das Problem dadurch nicht behebbar sein dann bitte eine RMA einleiten.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair AX750 macht Geräusche*

Nein, zu 100% sicher bin ich mir inzwischen nicht mehr. Ich werde Morgen mal den Kaltgerätestecker in eine seperate Dose packen. Im Moment steckt dieser in einer Steckerleiste. Kann ein solches Geräusch einen Defekt verursachen oder ist es nur störend?
RMA wird über das Bezugsgeschäft eingeleitet? Oder direkt über Corsair?


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair AX750 macht Geräusche*

Also, ich bin jetzt sicher, dass das Geräusch vom Netzteil kommt. Der Steckdosentausch hat nichts gebracht, auch ein Wechsel verschiedener Kaltgerätestecker brachte keine Besserung. So langsam frage ich mich, ob dieses Geräusch nicht doch normal sein könnte? Die verbauten Kaltlichkathoden machen bringen das Netzteil ebenfalls (sehr leise) zum surren. Schalte ich sie ab (per Wippschalter), verscheindet dieses (sehr leise, und zu keiner Zeit störende) Geräusch. Ich muss die Kathoden noch einmal komplett vom Netzteil trennen. Danach bin ich dann ratlos.
Mein Tätigkeit als Musiker qualifiziert mich wohl zum hören leiser Dinge...


Wird eine RMA über das Bezugsgeschäft eingeleitet?


Ich werde das Netzteil noch einmal bei einem Freund testen und dann entscheiden, ob eine RMA notwendig ist.


edit: Verzeiht bitte den doppelten....


----------



## Bluebeard (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair AX750 macht Geräusche*

Eine RMA kann über den Händler oder über Corsair durcheführt werden...


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair AX750 macht Geräusche*

Korrekt, bei Kaltlichtkathoden kommt ein Inverter zum Einsatz ähnl. einer Zündspule - dies kann zu solchen Geräuschen führen, bitte mal ohne die Inverter testen, wenn es dennoch vorhanden ist und stört eine RMA einleiten.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair AX750 macht Geräusche*

Hm. Auch ohne die Inverterkästen vorhanden. Dann muss ich die RMA einleiten... Muss ich das Formular in Englisch ausfüllen?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair AX750 macht Geräusche*

Anleitung in deutsch:
Corsair RMA (Deutsche Anleitung) - The Corsair Support Forums

english geht flotter, kannst aber auch deutsch dauert dann aber etwas da es noch übersetzt wird.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair AX750 macht Geräusche*

Ich habe am 07.01.2011 die RMA per E-Mail eingeleitet und habe bis jetzt keine Rückmeldung erhalten. Zwar habe ich eine Meldung erhalten, dass mein RMA-Anfrage zur Kenntniss genommen wurde. Ist das normal? Oder habe ich etwas zu umständlich formuliert?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair AX750 macht Geräusche*

kommt auf die Formulierung an  das wird in den Staaten bearbeitet 

warte noch bis morgen, wenn nix kommt melde dich per mail bei mir (corsair@ci7.eu) schicke mir deine RMA und Case ID etc. bitte dann an die Mail.

P.S. mal in den Spam Folder geschaut nicht das die letzte Mail dort gelandet ist (ist selten aber schon mal vorgekommen).


----------



## inthehouse (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair AX750 macht Geräusche*

Hallo

mein Corsair Netzteil 650 TX - 650 Watt hat seit dem Kauf vor ca. 2 Monaten auch ein Zirpen / Fiepen sobald der Rechner etwas mehr gefordert wird.
Da ich den Rechner nur zum Surfen im Moment nutzte tritt es nicht auf.
Das ist Corsair bekannt TX 650W piept und fiept - The Corsair Support Forums das es das gibt.
Ein anderes Netzteil habe ich zum Gegentest eingebaut und bei diesem gibt es keine Geräusche.
Im Moment hab eich keine Zeit rum zu basteln aber wenn ich wieder Zeit habe wird das Corsair gegen ein anderes Netzteil ersetzt.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair AX750 macht Geräusche*

Eine RMA wurde doch angeboten soweit ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## inthehouse (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair AX750 macht Geräusche*

Ich bin nicht der gleiche user wie der user im Corsair Forum


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair AX750 macht Geräusche*

So, E-Mail angekommen und Paket fertig gemacht, plus abgeschickt.
Mir jetzt im Nachhinein leider nur etwas eingefallen:Ich habe meine Adresse nicht *in* das Paket geschrieben, sondern nur *auf*. Allerdings gilt die Warnung (Be aware, some shipping stores do not include your contact details on the address label.) hier nur eingeschränkt. DHL behält die Daten im Normalfall auf dem Paket. Telefon und E-Mail Daten sind Corsair ja bereits bekannt...

Tut mir Leid, wenn dadurch großer Extra-Aufwand entsteht.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair AX750 macht Geräusche*

Sollte passen denke ich 

@Inthehouse: bitte eine RMA durchführen bei Problemen.


----------

